# Unable to install Any anti virus on XP maching



## suneddiesun

I am breaking my head to install any one of the anti virus program..

This is my issue:

Unable to install any anti virus program on my PC.

I have tried four anti virus Macafee, symantec, Kaspersky and Avast.

When i install the first three anti virus it just wont install and it would say "Rolling back actions" and i will fail.

When i clicked on Avast my PC automatically reboots.

I have one hard drive 250 GB. I have formatted my PC couple of times and reinstalled XP from different CD as well. I still cant get this antivirus installation successful.

Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Respital

Are you installing the correct bit-to-bit AV program? (Eg: 32bit for a 32bit operating system and 64bit for a 64bit operating system.)


----------



## johnb35

Will anything else install such as Malwarebytes Antimalware?  If it don't then it sounds like the installation of the OS went bad or you are infected.


----------



## suneddiesun

Yes. i am installing the correct version.


----------



## suneddiesun

No. Anti malware is also not installing. I tried with the different OS cd's and still no go.


----------



## suneddiesun

Yes. i am installing the correct version.


----------



## johnb35

Try something else besides an antivirus or a malware program.  If nothing else will install then you have a bad windows installation.


----------



## suneddiesun

Hey Johnb35 thanks a lot for helping me. Other softwares are installing with out any issues. Issue is only with the anti virus program..


----------



## johnb35

You are infected then.  If you have access to another machine then take the hard drive out of that one and put it in the spare computer and use a fully updated virus scanner to scan the slaved hard drive.  Once done it should find the offending files that stops those programs from running and delete them.  Put the drive back in the original computer and continue scanning with malwarebytes and your own antivirus program. If its that badly infected, you may need to run combofix

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix


----------



## suneddiesun

Thanks a lot john. i will have to find another hard drive for this. Just for you info, i have already ran the combofix and didnt help either. I am afraid that my Hard disk itself is infected and it cant be used. Its 250 Gigs Hard drive. One more question. Is this issue cos of bad sector on my hard drive. will the bad sector results in these issues or what?


----------



## johnb35

If software other than antivirus and malware will install ok, then its not bad sectors.  If you use the drive makers diagnostic utility, it will diagnose a bad drive or if it has bad sectors will do something to them that makes windows not use them.  Use a different machine to scan the hard drive first for infections.


----------



## suneddiesun

yeah you are right. I would have to wait till the weekend to do this. Anyways thanks a lot. Is there anything that i could do till that time cos i am using internet for my official purpose. Will there be any virus entering my machine.


----------

